# Problems with the new phone.



## Michael. (Sep 26, 2014)

.

Re: Problems with the new phone.



.​


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2014)

... another Chinese joke


----------



## Michael. (Sep 29, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Michael. (Oct 20, 2014)

.

*Bigger*, Better, *Best*!





.​


----------



## AprilT (Oct 20, 2014)

I love this; for years they raved about reducing the size of mobile technology, now they rave about making these newer models gigatores.  Soon they'll bring back fanny packs so you can lug them and maybe a few years down the road you'll need a backpack or even a rolling case to carry one.


----------

